

U.S. Navy Looks to Replace IBM Servers for Security After Lenovo Purchase - yawz
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/u-s-navy-looks-to-replace-ibm-servers-for-security-after-lenovo-purchase-1432047582-lMyQjAxMTE1MjE0OTQxNzkxWj

======
nperez
There's no mention of Superfish in this article, but is it safe to assume that
this is where these "security concerns" are rooted? Curious as to what other
considerations there may be.

~~~
johneth
It's because Lenovo is a Chinese company.

